# Navigation firmware update



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

Firmware 1140 Update for RNS-510:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KYSUZCLL

Use this file to enable Video in Motion after you run the update:
http://www.robpol86.com/index.php/US_RNS-510_Video_In_Motion
Insert the cd with the unit turned off and without the key in the ignition. 
As soon as the unit starts to come on press the Eject button, Day/Night button, and Guide all at the same time to get the unit to reset.
It'll ask you to confirm the update and you'll press "ok"
Wait for it to run and you'll be done.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Useful info before people click:

File name: US_RNS-510_SW1140.iso
File description: US *RNS-510* SW1140 applies to SW 0980,1000,1040
File size: 404.21 MB


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

It's compatible with the following:
3C0035684
3C0035684A
3C0035684B
3C0035684C

It is also applicable to the following Touareg RNS-510 units:

7L6035684
7L6035684A
7L6035684B
7L6035684C


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Useful info before people click:
> 
> File name: US_RNS-510_SW1140.iso
> File description: US *RNS-510* SW1140 applies to SW 0980,1000,1040
> File size: 404.21 MB


Spock, it works with units that only have 360 or 380 as well. I downloaded it and applied it to my 380 unit yesterday and all is well.


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

how do I know which version I have in my '10 Passat?
thanks


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

You'll be fine with the Passat. This file works on all versions.


----------



## testradav (Sep 24, 2007)

BarryT82 said:


> Firmware 1140 Update:
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KYSUZCLL



Noob question: how does one update the unit?

Guess:
1. download
2. burn onto dvd (or cd)?
3. put it in nav unit and it will magically start an update

seldom things work this simple (caveat - unless they are made by Apple) 
is this correct?

car is '11 treg

thanks


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

Burn iso file to CD-R.
Insert into nav unit. 
It'll go off and on a few times then ask you to confirm update.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

testradav said:


> Noob question: how does one update the unit?
> 
> Guess:
> 1. download
> ...


It works that easy, but is not for you if you have an 2011. It is for the RNS 510 Nav unit, not the RNS 850. It is firmware for the 510, not maps like you may be thinking. RNS 510 was from 09-10 as far as I know.


----------



## testradav (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeti35 said:


> It works that easy, but is not for you if you have an 2011. It is for the RNS 510 Nav unit, not the RNS 850. It is firmware for the 510, not maps like you may be thinking. RNS 510 was from 09-10 as far as I know.


Thanks for the reply 
Yeap, nothing happened when I put in the DVD in the unit (of the glove box)
Was hoping new features...


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

Did it run the update or do nothing? It has to be a cd-r and goes in the unit itself. Also, it's an iso file so it has to be burnt a certain way if using windows. On a Mac use disk utility and as stated its only for the rns-510.


----------



## testradav (Sep 24, 2007)

BarryT82 said:


> Did it run the update or do nothing? It has to be a cd-r and goes in the unit itself.


It did not do anything (because I have the RNS850)
It was a DVD-R (not CD-R; did not have CD-R's) 
There is no DVD/CD slot on the head unit itself. The only place to insert it is in the glovebox's unit.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

BarryT82 said:


> Did it run the update or do nothing? It has to be a cd-r and goes in the unit itself. Also, it's an iso file so it has to be burnt a certain way if using windows. On a Mac use disk utility and as stated its only for the rns-510.


It does not have to be a CDR, can be a DVDR which is what I used. It will do nothing for him since he does not have the RNS 510.


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

didn't work for me
the RNS510 saw the data file but said something about not being able to read the disc...
any thoughts?


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

Yeah, use a program to burn the ISO file. Search google on how to do it.


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

http://www.poweriso.com/download.htm


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

BarryT82 said:


> Yeah, use a program to burn the ISO file. Search google on how to do it.


Or if you have a Windows 7 PC there is an ISO burner native built in.


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

BarryT82 said:


> Yeah, use a program to burn the ISO file. Search google on how to do it.


I did burn it on an iso burner...but the rns510 would not read the disc...something about the clamp of the disc.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Worked fine for me on a 3C0035684A model.

Thanks


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

Yeti35 said:


> It does not have to be a CDR, can be a DVDR which is what I used. It will do nothing for him since he does not have the RNS 510.


Well of you read all my posts I know hat it's or and I said its for th RNS-510. Also, everyone on vwnavi.com who has tried to use DVD-r's hasn't been able to get it to work.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

I was able to get it to work on a DVDR and had to since I did not have any CDR's. I saw where others said the could not get it to work on a DVDR. I believe I made a comment on VW Navi that I got it to work on a DVDR and said how I got it to work, I think it is the program that is used to burn the ISO which makes the difference. I am just adding more info for others is all. Not doubting how you got it to work. 

Testradav did not read the post to know that it was not gonna work for him with the RNS 850. Asian Dude is not getting it burned correctly for his RNS 510 to see and use all the files. I had some issues myself at first until I utilized the built in ISO burner in Windows 7. Apparently the ISO is particular in how it gets burned to a disk. The file for download does work and will be recognized if it gets burned correctly to a disk. I am not sure who put the file out there for download, but I thank them for doing such since it saved me some money sending my unit in to get it update. 

BarryT82, I was not attacking you and I hope you did not take it that way. We were both giving info for others to use and helping them out. I just wanted to offer what I found out with my experience with the file and how I got it to work.


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

I re-burn on a new CD-R the ISO file tonight with the burner from Windows 7 and its still not working in my RNS510.
The error message is 'invalid clamp state'
What the heck is that???
:banghead:


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

AsianDude said:


> I re-burn on a new CD-R the ISO file tonight with the burner from Windows 7 and its still not working in my RNS510.
> The error message is 'invalid clamp state'
> What the heck is that???
> :banghead:


Use the link I posted above to download power iso.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey guys, if you want to enable VIM you can do it by following the instructions from Here.


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

Seki said:


> Hey guys, if you want to enable VIM you can do it by following the instructions from Here.


I've tried it and that file doesn't work with SW:1140.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

BarryT82 said:


> I've tried it and that file doesn't work with SW:1140.


It did work for me. I updated to 1140 using the link from this thread.

What error are you getting?


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

Downgrade error


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

BarryT82 said:


> Downgrade error


Strange.

Did you enable in VCDS to be able to downgrade?


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

Nope.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Give it a shot and report back.


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

BarryT82 said:


> Use the link I posted above to download power iso.


I downloaded PowerISO and tried this with both PowerISO and the Windows 7 ISO burner...I get a clamp error with both of them... :banghead:


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

I can mail you a copy for the cost of shipping and the cd. About $5.


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

BarryT82 said:


> I can mail you a copy for the cost of shipping and the cd. About $5.


I saw some info on another site saying to change the clock from 12 to 24 hours...Mine was already on 24 hours but I set it to 12, reset the radio, no luck...set it back to 24, reset the radio, still no luck...

Is this an update that the dealer will have eventually?


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

Code3VW said:


> I saw some info on another site saying to change the clock from 12 to 24 hours...Mine was already on 24 hours but I set it to 12, reset the radio, no luck...set it back to 24, reset the radio, still no luck...
> 
> Is this an update that the dealer will have eventually?


I never changed anything. I just put the cd in and it started. I've done two now. One had HW:08 SW:1040 just like yours.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Code3VW said:


> Is this an update that the dealer will have eventually?


Dealer quit supporting updates after version 382. That was the lastest they had to offer customers. This update comes from Continental who makes the units and provides the update to OEM retailers. Someone was nice enough to put it up for download since the other means was to send your unit into one of the retailers to get the update. Dealer will know nothing about it.


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

That retailer sells on here and I think he was charging $250 to do it, but he had to use the tool to load it I think.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Yeti35 said:


> Dealer quit supporting updates after version 382. That was the lastest they had to offer customers. This update comes from Continental who makes the units and provides the update to OEM retailers. Someone was nice enough to put it up for download since the other means was to send your unit into one of the retailers to get the update. Dealer will know nothing about it.


This is not correct. They support it for *MY 2011+ *models equipped with *RNS-510. *They will not flash old *RNS* models by taking any risk to brick them.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

BarryT82 said:


> That retailer sells on here and I think he was charging $250 to do it, but he had to use the tool to load it I think.


Not correct as well. It goes for $20.

You can get it on VW website
 Click here SW1140

And just type in the *Keyword Search* “SW 1140”


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

Seki said:


> Not correct as well. It goes for $20.
> 
> You can get it on VW website
> Click here SW1140
> ...


When Euronavsolutions was the only person offering it on eBay it was $250.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Seki said:


> This is not correct. They support it for *MY 2011+ *models equipped with *RNS-510. *They will not flash old *RNS* models by taking any risk to brick them.


2011's to my knowledge were not equipped with the RNS 510. They came with the newer RNS 850 which is a totally different unit. People have bought newer units which came with newer firmware, but no one I heard got any updates via the dealer. I am referring to what was in the Touareg since this is a Touareg forum. I realize the unit was available in other models, but I am referring to the Touareg alone.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Yeti35 said:


> 2011's to my knowledge were not equipped with the RNS 510. They came with the newer RNS 850 which is a totally different unit. People have bought newer units which came with newer firmware, but no one I heard got any updates via the dealer. I am referring to what was in the Touareg since this is a Touareg forum. I realize the unit was available in other models, but I am referring to the Touareg alone.


That is correct that the 2011 came with the 850 what is a different unit, although the dealers were flashing the old units if you was lets say “Pushy” with them and taking the risk on yourself. But all cool we got this one for free from *BarryT82* for free!!!


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

BarryT82 said:


> When Euronavsolutions was the only person offering it on eBay it was $250.


Its possible I belive you.

Thanks for the link to this one! :beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

Code3VW said:


> I downloaded PowerISO and tried this with both PowerISO and the Windows 7 ISO burner...I get a clamp error with both of them... :banghead:


I posted this over on vwnavi.com and Robpol86 over there suggested I put the CD in without having the key in the ignition. Previously, I had the key in and turned to on (without engine running) and received the clamp errors. Turned on the RNS510 without having the key in the ignition, inserted the CD, and my unit is now updating to 1140! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

Ok, I'm updated to 1140. I had to use the vagcom to re-enable the Secret Settings Menu (37-Navigation, Adaptation, Change 50 from 0 to 1) and we are back in business. VIM still works without having to reload the cd! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

Code3VW said:


> I posted this over on vwnavi.com and Robpol86 over there suggested I put the CD in without having the key in the ignition. Previously, I had the key in and turned to on (without engine running) and received the clamp errors. Turned on the RNS510 without having the key in the ignition, inserted the CD, and my unit is now updating to 1140! :thumbup: :thumbup:



After being unable to instyall the upgrade...Thinking it was the ISO burner used
I tried your suggestion and did it without the car switched on and it worked like a charm...I am now upgraded and the functionality is much improved 
Thanks for the tip


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

I added the video in motion file to the first post.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

BarryT82 said:


> I added the video in motion file to the first post.


Did it work for you?


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

Seki said:


> Did it work for you?


Yup. On both units that I have. Ones a version A and the other is a version C.
I posted the way that I got it to work. I tried a few times before and got a downgrade error.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

BarryT82 said:


> Yup. On both units that I have. Ones a version A and the other is a version C.
> I posted the way that I got it to work. I tried a few times before and got a downgrade error.


Cool


----------



## cbr929pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

Anyone knows if this would work on a 04 TReg? 

On the details of the nag, it says:
VW radio nav S2
7L6035191E
McM/sh: 3807/ 3801/0102 

Where do I look to see which firmware I'm running?

Thanks


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

cbr929pilot said:


> Anyone knows if this would work on a 04 TReg?
> 
> On the details of the nag, it says:
> VW radio nav S2
> ...


No, only the RNS-510.


----------



## persson (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi,

Sorry for reviving an old thread. I just purchased an 2009 Tiguan (in Switzerland) with an RNS 510 System (DynAudio Version). I do not think it has been upgraded since its original state. I have tried to get the version info by accessing the "secret" menu, but it will only give me the FM etc options - not the version number. So my questions are:
- Is it safe for me to upgrade it myself when I cannot be 100% of the current version?
- Which firmware file/iso should I be using? Does it matter that it is not a US system?


Thanks!


----------

